# PR document question



## emma76 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am hoping to hear from people who applied for their PR (spouse) through VFS. HA requires a proof that me and my husband were married for 5 years, what proof did you submit ? The reason why I am asking is because I don't want my application to get rejected like it happened with my TR. VFS does not tell you if you submit the wrong kind of document. Many thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

emma76 said:


> Hi everyone, I am hoping to hear from people who applied for their PR (spouse) through VFS. HA requires a proof that me and my husband were married for 5 years, what proof did you submit ? The reason why I am asking is because I don't want my application to get rejected like it happened with my TR. VFS does not tell you if you submit the wrong kind of document. Many thanks


Do you have your marriage certificate? That would show that date you got married.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Emma76, 

Have you been married for 5 years? Or are you applying for a PR on the basis of being in a spousal permanent relationship for 5 years? Then a number of other documents are needed.


----------

